

Ask HN: Documentation for a software product - dome82

What do you use for documenting your software project? I would like to document software features , what is changed compared to a previous version, API, tutorials and examples.<p>What do you use for documenting your software? Any suggestions?<p>Thanks :)
Cheers,
   Domenico
======
wilsonfiifi
Sphinx will do the job nicely. Have a look at the documentation for Flask for
inspiration [http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/](http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/)

------
rectangletangle
Pydoc and GitHub.

------
datr
Sphinx

------
adityar
doxygen

